# Will you offer tours to strangers



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Check out this thread an vote please.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/49177-how-can-i-give-back-2.html


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You are kidding me right????

Val
Tom
Chuck
Becky
Mary
Joel
TD
Jaymee

Plus 100's from my corner of the World....

I swear

YES..I DO


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I do it all the time - but I voted if they brought wine or something. Figure since I always have that when I invite people to my boat - since they are inviting themselves and I agree to it may as well go all AFOC on it...:laugher But, I wouldn't sign up on a site to do it though...


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

it happens plenty of times on the dock w/ our trawler but i doubt anyone would wanna see my catalina 22 
dont mind it its normal, i would never sign up for it though


----------



## countrybumpkin (Sep 4, 2007)

Absolutely!

But I have found that it's more the owner pushing, or even demanding that you tour their boat! Been through some very nice boats on my dock, not at my request.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Certainly. Probably even offer a drink or two.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Would e glad to, If I had talk to them before and had an idea of what they were looking for or I had seen them on another boat or some thing . But not for some one that just walked up.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

I've given tours before and expect I will again. But only if they seem to be interested folks that make a good first impression and I'm in the mood to be a gracious host. If I'm in the middle of something...probably not. I wouldn't signup for a "Boat Tour" though, did that once with our home for a community "House Tour" and while it was a great success for the charity, 200 people trappsing through sure leave a lot of footprints.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Since my boat is on the hard, 30 miles from the nearest salt water. I wouldn't have thought I would have any unexpected visitors, and I haven't. Except for one. The young fellow was very polite and very inquisitive. As I spoke with him I recognized the same ambitions and desire to be on the sea that captured us so long ago. The time as we spent talking may have been lost to others, but it was I who was enriched.I asked nothing in return, and thanked him for dropping by. A few days later a gift was left under the keel, a large bundle of black walnut. It will make a beautiful accent for our new chart and dining tables. Thank you stranger.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

My boat is sitting on it's trailer in the side yard of the house.

I've already given more than a dozen "tours" (if you can call it a tour to climb down into a 25 foot boat on a trailer and duck a LOT).

No one brought wine...


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

N0NJY said:


> I've already given more than a dozen "tours" (if you can call it a tour to climb down into a 25 foot boat on a trailer and duck a LOT).
> 
> No one brought wine...


Maybe its a 25' thing, as my visitors didn't bring wine either.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

zz4gta said:


> Maybe its a 25' thing, as my visitors didn't bring wine either.


Hmmm maybe a new bowsprit would make it look bigger? hehe


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm going to start racing with a crew of midgets. Its all about perception.


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen (Apr 7, 2011)

It depends. Most likely yes to most, but if my dog growled or I felt an instinctive no, it would be no without a doubt.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Always happy to let anyone interested have a look when I,v tidied up,  tho tour is hardly the term for looking round a 26 ft Centaur.
Often happens when I cruise along the Irish coast and someone sees a different boat in their harbour. 
Was even tempted to press gang a fab mum once but the her son was just too boisterous.:laugher 

Safe sailing
Saol fada chugat, pirate queen


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes I do since a 41' fiberglass trimaran sailboat is not a common boat, it would be nice to have the wine too


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I owe a lot of tours ; Thats how I started!...Thanks, Dale


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Usually, especially if they're pretty.


----------

